# Trouble with resistance detection



## lt_sparky (5/1/18)

Hello all

I'm not sure if this is the correct sub-forum but I couldn't think where else to post it.

I have a minikin boost which I love and has been my primary mod for a couple of months. Unfortunately I have started to have issues with it. The Ohms keep jumping by a significant margin. 

For instance, this morning I put on my csmnt with dual Claptons installed and it read 0.29 which is correct I think then as soon as a take a hit it jumps to 0.47 ohms. After that it will keep alternating between two extreme values. 

When I put the same atty on my girlfriend's pico dual I get 0.28 and it doesn't shift. 

I tried with multiple atomisers and it still jumps with the minikin. 

Has anyone else had this problem, and how can I fix it? Should I open it up and check if there is a loose wire or something? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raindance (5/1/18)

lt_sparky said:


> Hello all
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the correct sub-forum but I couldn't think where else to post it.
> 
> ...


Hi Sparky, if you are using temp sensing wire, this would be normal for a mod with real time resistance checking. What material is the coil made from? SS would be my guess.

Regards


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/1/18)

Howzit. Any chance you spilled some juice on the mod recently? If you have the know how you can open it up and clean the contacts with alcohol swabs


----------

